# Driving to Rhodes



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All 
Hope you all had a good Christmas. Hope to drive out to Rhodes next April can anyone suggest the best way to go,and the best Port to get the ferry from.Thanks


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

*crazy me too after info !*

Hi 
Me and my partner Mark are also driving to Rhodes in Aug/Sept time next year and are also looking for info I have google mapped it but not sure whether thats the best way or not ! Are you moving over to Rhodes ? we thought it was best to drive to get are personal belongings over and then we've also got a get about for the first 6 months. ! if I find anymore info I'll let you know ! 

Thanks
Mark and Christine


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Mark & Christine 
At the moment it,s my daughter and her husband who are going to live in Rhodes.They will be driving out in April,and I thought I might take my car as well to help carry some of their stuff.They will be staying in my house that is being built.It is due to be finished in March,but it still needs furnishing,so if any one knows of a good cheap furniture store then let me know. 
All the Best Eddie


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

to get to Rhodes, drive to either Venice or Ancona to catch ferry to Patras.
Patras to Piraeus mostly highway. 
Piraeus to Rhodes regular ferries - Blue Star Lines - excellent. Also C&A ferries. Lane ferries go via Crete..
HTH


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info it's really helped ! we've heard that you have to carry certain items due to laws ie warning triangle, jerry can etc 
Do you have any info
thanks
mark and christine


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*getting to Rhodes by car*



markandchristine said:


> Thanks for the info it's really helped ! we've heard that you have to carry certain items due to laws ie warning triangle, jerry can etc
> Do you have any info
> thanks
> mark and christine


Hi
never heard of that before! In MANY past trips to/from Greece to a plethora of destinations, NEVER had to carry anything. The car always took the strain. 

The best ships go from Ancona.


----------



## RodosGal (Feb 10, 2009)

When we drove over to Rhodes in 2005 we went through Northern France, Switzerland and then into Italy, down to Ancona where we got the ferry to Patras. then from Patras we had to drive to Pireaus where we boarded the ferry for Rhodes. A really enjoyable trip!
As for carrying things we were told before we left the UK to carry a warning triangle, fire extinguisher etc -an emergency pack you can get from most big stores in the UK. Thankfully we never had to use it and we weren't asked at any borders to prove we had it- it's more just for your own piece of mind.

Its a small world Mark and Christine- I moved to Rhodes from Oldham-just round the corner from Rochdale )


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks I'll have to invest like you say for own piece of mind ! Wow it is a small world we actually have just moved to Shaw in Oldham just for the time being until we move and I actually work in Primary schools in Oldham !!
How's it been for you in Rhodes ? its a different world compared to Oldham !!

Thanks 
Mark and Christine


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*travel to Rhodes*



markandchristine said:


> Thanks I'll have to invest like you say for own piece of mind ! Wow it is a small world we actually have just moved to Shaw in Oldham just for the time being until we move and I actually work in Primary schools in Oldham !!
> How's it been for you in Rhodes ? its a different world compared to Oldham !!
> 
> Thanks
> Mark and Christine


If you embark in Venice, and choose the right day of the week to do so, you get 2 nights on board and arrive in Patras around 6 a.m., which is really nice. There are two shipping companies on the Venice line just now - Minoan Lines and ANEK Lines - both Cretan. They are reprsented in the UK by Viamare in London.


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

markandchristine said:


> Thanks I'll have to invest like you say for own piece of mind ! Wow it is a small world we actually have just moved to Shaw in Oldham just for the time being until we move and I actually work in Primary schools in Oldham !!
> How's it been for you in Rhodes ? its a different world compared to Oldham !!
> 
> Thanks
> Mark and Christine


Mark&Christine
New to forum (today) It is a small world, my sister in-law (her name is christine) lived in Shaw and taught at a school. Anyway bought a house in Pilona 3 years ago and shipped everthing by container.It cost £2500 for 20ft and that was door to door. Items such as lights sofas living room furniture is expensive. I also shipped two bathroom suits and kitchens because the ones in the house were dated. Have details of company if needed. My friend bought a second hand left hand drive estate and used that because it was easy to sell afterwards and also because you are only allowed to use a English reg car for 6 mths before having to pay additional tax on it (expensive).May also be able to help you find accomodation, my house may be available for rent in August as i still live in the uk allthough i still don't why!! ( work commitments) Will be flying out again like most people in April.


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi 
wow that is crazy - such a small world !
Well we are thinking of driving over in a van and keeping it on the island for the first 6 months then we can bring our home comforts and also so Mark can bring all his tools as he is an Air conditioning engineer and he can then use it for work while we find our feet !
That would be great if you could keep us in mind for renting we are hoping to come over Aug/Sept as we are getting married in July !
We are in Rhodes for a week at the end of May !


Many Thanks
Mark and Christine


----------



## Carthy (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but me and my wife to be are aiming to move to Rhodes around April 2013. Were there for a month this year in September, to get married and honeymoon. Would like to try some networking for work, I'm an Air Conditioning/ Refrigeration engineer and the other half would be looking for work in tourism.
If I found work as an A/C engineer, would they expect you to supply your own vehicle and tools? In which case driving over would be the way we do it.
Had ago at learning some language but difficult when you only here it on a CD, so I tend to forget it all between lessens! But seems there is a lot of language lessons to be had over there.
If anyone could give some tips on finding work and the best way to find long term accommodation, it would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## postman expat (Mar 14, 2012)

hey peeps, i am coming to Rhodes via Western Turkey (marmaris) from Bulgaria in may to do some helpx volunteering, m hoping to get my small (ex postie) van onto the ferry from marmaris..advice or experiences very welcome, blessings, go well, Ian


----------



## postman expat (Mar 14, 2012)

hi everyone, can someone please help, im trying to find a vehicle ferry from marmaris (or any Turkish port) around mid may, does anyone have current info or recent experience to share? thankyou


----------

